# propiconazole in high temperatures



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I'm seeing that the liquid propiconazole products advise not to use in high heat, but there is a granular version from BioAdanced that does not have this warning. Given that I'm in Central Florida, and this is the forecast, would it be better to use the granular? Or is the spray safe with this forecast? I'm also going to put down the Scotts disease ex, which is granular.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Either one. I use liquids and according to your weather I would spray on Saturday in the morning. I'm talking the break of daylight early.

So yes spraying is safe. I never spray when the temperature is over 85


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

I spray in the evenings an hour before sunset. It's still over 100 degrees but not much I can do in my climate in the summer. I haven't had any problems doing it this way. I alternate once a month between Propiconazole/Azoxystrobin as a preventative most of the time.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@ktgrok Do you need it to cure & prevent or just prevent?

I ask because I've had mixed success with propiconazole as a curative. When I mix it with azoxystrobin it doesn't seem to work as well as if I apply it on it's own. I'm under the assumption that propiconazole (as a curative) does better when it's notwatered in like azoxystrobin should be.

The azoxystrobin label states you should "Mix required amount of water and apply as a dilute spray application in 2-4 gallons of water per 1,000 square feet".

Whereas propiconazole label states "Apply with sufficient water to ensure thorough coverage". This is followed by "For foliar disease control allow sprayed area to completely dry before irrigation".

What I'm getting at is that if you use a granular propiconazole to prevent disease, heat should not be an issue because it's being watered in so well. I believe the heat warning comes into play if you are doing a low volume application to cure a problem. If you are trying to cure disease then a granular propiconazole is probably not the way to go.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Good questions. Trying to cure. I think the azoxystrobin is the better cure for what I have, but want to do both just in case. So what I did was put down granular just now, of the azoxystrobrin (in the rain). Tonight if it isn't still raining I'll spray the propiconazole. May try mixing it with the Spinosad I have to put down anyway, to kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@ktgrok since you already did the granular you may want to hold off on also spraying it this evening. Give it a couple weeks and see if your results were different from mine. If it didn't cure it, and it's not too hot, then you might want to try spraying the propiconazole on it's own. I don't want to be responsible for killing your grass....


----------



## DSPO (Jun 21, 2019)

I live in South Florida and have been dealing with some Grey Leaf Spot since early may. I tried DiseaseEX and BioAdvance Propiconazole 2x with little success. I then purchased some liquid Azoxy 2SC and Propiconazole 14.3 and applied at curative rate of .77 oz. Azoxy and 1 oz. Of Propiconazole. After 1st application GLS is gone except 1 small area. Did second application 14 days later and finally all clear. I spray around 6:30pm when temps are dropping to around 85. Then night temps are around 78-80. Next day I water lawn. This app will slow down growth of your lawn for approx 10-14 days.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I sprayed it last night (and I hate hose end sprayers!) and grass seems okay so far. Will reapply something in 2 weeks, or use something else. Also ordered some biological fungicide that may not target the fungus I have right now, but won't hurt and will probably help prevent other types of fungus (dollar spot, etc). It's basically a probiotic for the grass, similar to women eating yogurt to prevent yeast infections


----------

